# Picked-up our boy at Carmspack last Saturday! :-)



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all,
We are nothing less that delighted that we have chosen Carmspack as our breeder. Carmen has been so patient, generous and resourceful. Special and personnal thanks to you Carmen! You have all our respect and admiration.
Kona is an amazing boy! I was taking a walk with him yesterday night again around the crescent and was amazed that he would just walk by me without a leash, at 8 weeks of age (don't worry, it is a very quiet crescent)!
I intend to post up pictures and videos soon, it has just been a crazy busy week.
I also need to find a way to edit the videos as they play upside-down on the computer!
More later on Kona and our experience with Carmen and her dogs.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey is a cutie! Cant wait to see some more pictures and videos


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations, I'm envious!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

We have his brother.....might be able to have a reunion in June when we are in Ottawa?

Cathy


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of Kona! 
How do I post videos?


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Saphire said:


> We have his brother.....might be able to have a reunion in June when we are in Ottawa?
> Cathy


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

RushGSD said:


> Here are a few pictures of Kona!
> How do I post videos?


 Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, he's soo cute! I love the pencil toes :wub:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Very cute. Congrats


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Kona's Sister*

Hi, RushGSD!

I joined the forum because I wanted to tell you that I have Kona's sister, Maggie (she's the largest of the 2 females). I picked her up on Wednesday and she's made herself right at home, or maybe I should say that she's completely taken over the home <VBG>! She loves the snow and is just a little speed demon on four paws. I consider myself to be extremely lucky that I found Carmen and would highly recommend her to anyone who is looking for a German Shepherd puppy.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations! Beautiful puppy!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh I am a bit jealous!  enjoy your little monster!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Ooooo that last picture..... what a cutie!!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations. I am not jealous, because I have a fantastic dog, but what I am envious of is having littermate owners on this forum. I can't seem to contact anyone who owns any of Hans's littermates


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Love the pics! To do video, upload to youtube and link from there to here. Do a 'preview post' to make sure your vid shows. Can't wait to see it! I'm jealous that you have a pup that sleeps!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh is he a good looking boy! Congrats to you and to carmspack for creating such a lovely little guy. You must be thrilled!


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Susie07 said:


> Hi, RushGSD!
> 
> I joined the forum because I wanted to tell you that I have Kona's sister, Maggie (she's the largest of the 2 females). I picked her up on Wednesday and she's made herself right at home, or maybe I should say that she's completely taken over the home <VBG>! She loves the snow and is just a little speed demon on four paws. I consider myself to be extremely lucky that I found Carmen and would highly recommend her to anyone who is looking for a German Shepherd puppy.


Hello Susie,
My apologies for the late response, we have been quite busy and Kona has not allowed us much free time since we welcomed him home! Just as you mentionned, he has taken over the house!!
Thanks for writing and congratulations on Maggie!!
Please post-up pictures if you can! I will post new ones from Kona soon (maybe tonight!)!


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

*New Pictures! *

New pics of Kona! He loves snow and is growing like a weed.
His facial markings are starting to look like his great grandfather's, Carmspack Bugati!


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, Rush!

There is no need to apologize for the delay in responding because I completely understand. After all, I have Kona's sister and she is a handful <VBG>! I loved the pictures you posted of him because Maggie is also a little snow bunny. Her training is coming along really well. She knows how to sit, lay down and shake-a-paw, and we're currently working on "come". When I was teaching her to "shake-a-paw", she would lay down while waving her paw in the air. I guess she thought she'd save time and get her treat that much quicker <G>! She enjoys playing "fetch" and brings back whatever she fetched about half the time. The other half, she just lays down and chews it! She loves her chew toys but the casualties are piling up rather quickly. She has 3 that are practically indestructible, so time will tell if they are Maggie-proof. Right now she's fast asleep and looks as though butter would melt in her mouth. I know differently <veg>!

Susan


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats, what a fabulous looking puppy! And coming from Carmen, healthy, happy and solid nerves.


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, Rush!

Here are 3 pictures I took of Maggie playing with her chew ring, dinosaur and chewber and, so far, they are the only 3 things she hasn't managed to destroy yet. The "chewber" was invented by my cousin and is a combination frisbee and water and/or food dish. I haven't uploaded pictures before, so I hope this works.

Susan


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Hello Susie,
Congratulations on Maggie. She is really cute and definitely share familly traits with Kona. Although Kona looks darker on the pictures I posted recently (it was cloudy outside), he has Maggies exact same colour. The red definitely comes out when there is enough light!
I wheighted him this morning and he is now at 28lbs. :-O


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

EEEEEeeee, what an adorable face!
How is the land sharking?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

-- only if you entertain it !!!

by the way , I love the Chewber that Susan's relative invented !


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Awwwwww, so cute. Love the sleeping one. So cute.


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

There's a reason why puppies are so darn cute ... it's called "survival" <G>! I haven't weighed Maggie yet, but I think I'll give it a shot, that is if I can still pick her up. The land sharking is going great for one of us. Unfortunately, that one is not me <veg>! She bites mostly when she get excited, but sometimes she still bites when I pat her. Telling her I'm gonna break her little face doesn't seem to work. Then she goes and does something cute, and I completely forget all about my "wounds" <G>! Happy Birthday to Kona and Maggie, who are 12 weeks old today!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Susie,

I also have a brother to your girl Maggie. I too love Carmen and am thankful I had someone suggest I contact her. So that is 3 of us here........looking forward to seeing pictures!!

Cathy


----------



## Susie07 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, Cathy!

I read in another thread that you were picking up Maggie's brother, Gus, this month. How is he doing? I think it's great that out of 6 puppies, 3 of the owners are here on the forum so we can compare notes. I'd love to see some pictures of Gus if you get a chance to post them. Now, whenever Maggie sees the camera, she wants to eat it, so I have to wait until she's preoccupied with something to take her picture. I weighed her last night and she is just over 22 pounds (give or take a pound because she was squirming). 

Susan


----------

